# Meca 2x event nov. 4th OH



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

what: meca 2x event
when: Sunday November 4th 2012 noon - 5pm
where: Columbus Motor Speedway 1845 Williams Rd. Columbus OH 43207
who: You!!!

first Meca event in Ohio for the 2013 season

p.s. YOU SQ PPL WILL NEVER EVER FIND A TOUGHER SQ JUDGE THAN ME.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Interesting....


----------



## mrboost (Sep 13, 2012)

thegreatestpenn said:


> p.s. YOU SQ PPL WILL NEVER EVER FIND A TOUGHER SQ JUDGE THAN ME.


i have gotten lower scores from other judges. i will keep to myself, why i got that lower score


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

bah that don't count aaron


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Your low scoring doesn't bother me as long as I still have a higher score than the other competitors....LOL

I'm not working up near OH any longer so I'll be missing those scores.


Chuck


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

it is not low scoring, it is TOUGH JUDGING!!!!


----------



## christherep (Sep 26, 2012)

You boys behave and have fun :laugh:


----------



## mrboost (Sep 13, 2012)

I will agree with mr penn. tuff judging for sure. And mr rep, Geoff needs a hugs


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

1 week away!


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

this not too far away!


----------



## christherep (Sep 26, 2012)

Brrrrrrrrr, it's too cold. My car is nice and warm under its blanket and I just can't take Will telling me I need more bass again


----------



## thefordmccord (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm not going to be able to make this one. I'll try to hit up one of these shows this season.


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

less sq,  less work to do! We'll miss u guys, see ya when its warmer


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

DO NOT FORGET TO BRING STATE AND WORLD FINALS CERTIFICATES/TROPHIES WITH YOU TO THIS EVENT AND GET AN EXTRA $5 OFF ENTRY


----------

